# INFOMERICIALS- GI Remedies



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey,I was sick last week and stayed home a couple of days. I watched way too much television and saw an infomericial advertising a product called Nuzymes. I think they're basically probiotics with a fancy name. Has anyone tried them? Did they work for you? I have a great deal of gas and flatulence and I was wondering if probiotics help lessen those symptoms? i have been reading through the postings and read a few entries about vsl#3. Does vsl#3 help with gas and flatulence? Any advice would help me out a great deal. I have spent a lot of money on remedies that simply have not worked. I just spent $150.00 big ones on another infomercial product called CalMax, but reading through the postings calcium is constipating and I have IBS-C. I hate to think of all the bills I could pay with $150.00. Oh well.. Thanks for the ear.gr8girl


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, i don't know much about probiotics, in fact, i have no idea at all what they are. You could try posting about in the main forum, in fact. I'll do it for you.SPliff


----------



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

do this instead.buy lactobacillus acidophollis at least 1billion cells/capsule for like $10-$15. take 30 mins before mealsbuy gestazyme or some digestive suppliment at the vitamin world or gnc for like $15. look for one with lipase, amylase, pepsin, papian, bile, etc. take with meals.and try betaine HCL 400 mg also from any vitamin store, dirt cheap. its extra stomach acid. its basically what they'd use for nuzyme. i'm not saying nuzyme works, but those pills have almost cured my ibs-d completely. email if you got questions. matt###dubfrequency.commatt


----------



## matthovany (Feb 6, 2002)

when i say "those pills" helped me, i meant the ones i listed, not nuzyme


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would say in my humble opinion not to try things you see on infomercials. I always sense rip off in those things. Also, i tend to not like to spend lots of money on something that might not necessarily work. Not saying that it won't work, but diet related things don't always work for everyone because the cause of their IBS is not always dietry.I would suggest something a little bit broader, I know i must sound likeim selling it but im not! Hypnotherapy. It works for C and D types and is gentle and relaxing, also doesn't involve anything thats untrusive etc etc. Good luck with whatever you decide!Spliff


----------

